
Common Language Mistakes That Undermine Good Writing - brianmcc
https://mcconnellsoftware.github.io/language-tips/
======
masonic
This is the third writing critique this week that is _itself_ riddled with
grammar, usage, and punctuation errors.

~~~
brianmcc
Happy to hear about them...?

